
Ivy League Students “Hack” for Post-Pandemic Business Solutions - JaneKCall
https://steveblank.com/2020/08/17/hacking-4-recovery-2/
======
JaneKCall
Stanford hosted a "Hacking for Recovery" class in which students presented
well-researched action plans to help existing businesses recover and new ones
to start, post-pandemic. From "AntiCovidA.I." to a pandemic advisory service
for travelers, the results are worth the read.

